
Suggestion: Add Y Combinator Comments Link to Feeds - walesmd

======
walesmd
I do most of my YCombinator News 'browsing' via Google Reader. After reading
an article I often want to come back and read the comments (or add my own),
but it's such a pain to have to physically type in the URL, find the article
in question, and visit the comments section.

Why not include a "YCombinator Comments" link within the body of the article
in the feeds?

~~~
pg
There are comments links in the feed (view source on it) but for some reason
they get ignored by feed readers. If anyone has a better suggestion, include
it in this thread.

~~~
busy_beaver
Bloglines shows the comments links fine, so not all feed readers ignore them.

What I'd like to see in the feed is some indication that the link points to an
external site. We get that locally, but not in the feed.

Edit -- that looks unclear upon rereading. When we see an article in the list
on news.ycombinator.com, it looks like this:

Y Combinator a new twist on finding hot companies (mercurynews.com)

The same article in the RSS feed doesn't show the (mercurynews.com) part. It
would be convenient to have that in the feed as well, so we know that we need
to pop two new tabs for that article, rather than just one.

------
newbiedude
I second the suggestion... I have to come back here often to see whether there
are replies or not

------
joshwa
or make the bookmarklet not upvote, so we can use it to find comment threads.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=3902>

------
entelarust
good idea

------
gibsonf1
Good idea

